# Learning about cheese



## college_cook (May 5, 2006)

So I just  got hired by a deli today (finally!) but now I'm a little nervous because I don't know a lot about different types of cheese.  Does anybody know of a good "newbie's guide to cheese" type website or book?  Also, any information you could share or point me to about wine/cheese pairings would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 5, 2006)

http://igourmet.com

  They sell cheese on this site but give really good descriptions and pictures


----------



## ironchef (May 5, 2006)

Order the following two books now or go down to your local Borders, Barnes & Noble, etc. to pick them up:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0609604961/ref=pd_bxgy_text_b/002-4290449-3931206?%5Fencoding=UTF8

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/1400050340/ref=cm_cr_dp_pt/002-4290449-3931206?%5Fencoding=UTF8&n=283155&s=books


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2006)

This websit may give you the info that you need. 

http://www.cheese.com/all.asp


----------



## RDG (May 6, 2006)

The most complete one I know is www.formaggio.it . Unfortunately, it is in italian. However it contains the story and composition (and the names) in english of all european cheeses. With some other informations about what you are asking for.
About cheeses and wine, I'm not an expert, but I can say that actually, in Italy, we are oriented to pair a sweet wine with cheeses. More the cheese is tasty, more the wine is sweet. F.I, with Gorgonzola, Roquefort, the correct wine is considered a Passito (do you know? Sometimes I use Italian words, without knowing if they are equally known by you). With lighter cheeses, like pecorino, you can use a Porto, or a Marsala. With lighter again, like Asiago, or fresh pecorino, or taleggio, something like a young Trebbiano, a white wine with something sweet in the mouth.
I say "actually", because, till few years ago, with tasty cheeses, only a strong red wine was considered correct. Gorgonzola and Barolo, Pecorino and Chianti, Taleggio and Amarone.


----------

